# General > Politics >  Fear and debt

## dozy

An economic  disaster built on property and debt is Westminsters answer to going it alone. The crazy Tories have for years built friends and supporters by pushing folk into greater debt and telling them that their property will be their cash cow so high mortgage payment are OK . We won't be able to use manufacturing, IT or financial services to make the money as they just don't cut the mustard or have been destroyed by the Tories in order to keep the pesants in their place. So with the property bubble and personal debt ballooning all on course to burst soon . We hear the Westminster followers chanting " believe in Westminster as they have the answer" another Billy Graham moment.  The only truth we get from Westminster is " the lies have it ,the lies have it" .

----------


## dozy

Thanks for the PM and to answer the question .YES theres a governments obsession with manipulating the housing market to give folk impression the country is booming is madness . The Tories give £10 billion to new home buyers ,but the sellers just put up the price so it was swallowed up in profits and this showed as the big six English house builders income rose by the same amount ., £10 billion. This had a knock on effect as all homes went up in value , but this is just more debt and those property rich Tories where rubbing their hands in glee . They stand up in Westminster a state' the country is booming and the growth in housing is a driving force. That's why they don't want to build a mountain of houses as that would drive down values and scupper their  " glitter on a turd ' politics. Don't be fooled .

----------


## Fulmar

Do you own your house?

----------


## dozy

The property/ land has been in my family for well over 700 years and has been handed down. You cant buy land or homes here if your ancestries can't be traced back to before 1900.   Land of the midnight sun.

----------


## Fulmar

_You cant buy land or homes here if your ancestries can't be traced back to before 1900. 
_What place are you referring to? Plenty of people are buying property with land in Caithness.
I am surmising that you must be a substantial land owner (estate?) if you can trace your ancestry back as far as 700 years. Must be worth a fair bit....

----------


## dc1

dozy what a lot of rubbish you talk .I own my own house and so do my children  are you in Russia or somewhere like that

----------


## dozy

dc1 what a lot of rubbish you talk .if you have 1 penny of secured debt its the bank that owns your house and so your children will have little chance or never own theirs. With all the debt they will carry piled up by this Tory government  are you living in land of OZ with those rudy slippers.  England is drowning in debt now never mind what it will be like after the leavers sorry lemmings push you over the edge . The Tories only took  Seven year to double the national debt and personal debt is just as bad and your bless fully happy . Nutter, and no it's not Russia. Here we don't have national debt just a national income from monies well invested  and controlling interest in most of Europes big companies.. I have never had nor will my children need a mortgage  can you say the same. Think on this ' you can have debt or taxes but you can't have both except of England . The rich don't have debt and don't pay tax ,thats just for the poor' . Which one are you.

----------


## Fulmar

_I have never had nor will my children need a mortgage can you say the same._
Well, lucky you and more to the point, lucky children, never having to have a mortgage but able to rely on the bank of Dozy Dad to buy their homes for them! Unless of course, they are all living under your roof in the ancestral pile- where I guess there must be plenty of room, at least. Hope you're prepared to pay Edinburgh prices (for example) if they ever wish to move away!
Lesser mortals/parents do their best and struggle on their modest incomes to help their adult children out, whether with a bit towards a deposit or by providing unpaid childcare. I hope you count your blessings.

----------

